# Can rats eat cucumbers?



## Hannah7banana7 (Dec 11, 2014)

So my mom was peeling a cucumber and i gave a couple of chunks of the peel to my rats.. they both started chewing on the same piece  Anyway, I assumed that it was ok for them to eat since its a vegetable..














Piper is on the left and Lady is on the right


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Hannah7banana7 said:


> So my mom was peeling a cucumber and i gave a couple of chunks of the peel to my rats.. they both started chewing on the same piece  Anyway, I assumed that it was ok for them to eat since its a vegetable..
> View attachment 191386
> View attachment 191394
> 
> ...


They're fine to give! I'd cut off the skin though, or wash it really well before giving it due to pesticides and such. My ratties love cucumbers.


----------



## Hannah7banana7 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok good!  they ate like half of it.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Cucumbers are great for rats. If you buy organic, it's not as important to remove the skin.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I agree. Cucumbers are one of their favorite foods, especially among veggies. No other veggie comes close, at least in case of my rats. And I do cut off the skin of the cucumber.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Cucumbers are one of the top foods that should be bought as organic since they tend to use a lot of pesticides otherwise (bell peppers, strawberries, and other berries are some of the worst to buy too if non-organic due to excessive pesticides and their thin skins). To be safe, I'd avoid giving them the skins entirely. But if it's organic and washed really well, it's probably fine. The actual meaty parts inside is totally fine, my rats like it too.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to add that cucumber is a brilliant travel food for your rat as it's full of water. i use peices regularly in their carrier as an alternative to leant water bottles. It (and melon, apple, grapes and other water rich foods) are also always used in uk show tanks as a water source


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

Be careful not to give to much those as it can easily cause diareha, big this happens just give them a little while without any veggies, usually just until it clears up!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes! Intro it slowly if you want to continue to feed them it. It can cause quite a messy cage, if you know what I mean


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

The skin of cucumbers, like apples, avocados, and lots of other fruits, is waxed with animal fats, among other nasty things, so I second peeling it. I tried zucchini with my rats but they didn't go for it, maybe they'll like cukes


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Erinsweeney you just reminded me about avocados. I discovered it a while ago that rats can and want to eat it. I was surprised and a bit weary since avocados can be somewhat sticky. So I chose the firmer ones, and rats simply devour them! Although I don't overdo it, avocados are fatty after all.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, we give my rats avocados! Since my rats are vegan (NOT by any conviction, just by happenstance) avocados and nuts are good because they won't be getting fat many other places, but if you feed your a standard diet yeah be careful!


----------



## Sanat (Dec 20, 2014)

Hannah7banana7 said:


> So my mom was peeling a cucumber and i gave a couple of chunks of the peel to my rats.. they both started chewing on the same piece  Anyway, I assumed that it was ok for them to eat since its a vegetable..
> View attachment 191386
> View attachment 191394
> 
> ...


My rats love cucumber alot.
It's healthy and tasty.
But excess of it can cause diarrhoea. So give them little bit. They will enjoy.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I give my rats peeled cucumber and they absolutely love it! They don't get it often though, since it's so watery it softens their poop.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

My boys also love cucumber! It's one of their favorite. 😊


----------

